# Question has been asked before but I need beginner advice



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Hello all,


In the past I have used an electronic cigarette this utilised cartridges but I was not happy with it, I went back to normal cigarettes quite quickly. I am looking for something to replace my smoking habit and although I have some technical knowledge I have zero interest in getting into vaping as a hobby, I am just looking for a somewhat healthier nicotine delivery method… So on to the question:


What is a good kit to purchase, it should be able to be used as a daily driver and permanent replacement for smoking. I was considering to get a twisp due to the brand visibility but honestly I got so lost in all of the information available I decided screw it better ask people who know more about the subject.


----------



## boxerulez (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> In the past I have used an electronic cigarette this utilised cartridges but I was not happy with it, I went back to normal cigarettes quite quickly. I am looking for something to replace my smoking habit and although I have some technical knowledge I have zero interest in getting into vaping as a hobby, I am just looking for a somewhat healthier nicotine delivery method… So on to the question:
> ...



eLeaf Icare with some 6mg juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (27/9/16)

I think you should visit a local vape shop and try out the devices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (27/9/16)

you could get the eleaf pico kit .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jan (27/9/16)

Good advice would be to visit your nearest vape shop. Make sure you tell them you don't want to get involved in the hobby.
Just a few pointers.
1) It can take some time to find a flavor or two that you like
2) If you still have cravings for cigarettes don't be scared to buy liquid with more nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/16)

shabbar said:


> you could get the eleaf pico kit .


Agree. Awesome little device with great reviews


----------



## Effjh (27/9/16)

I agree with @boxerulez on the Eleaf iCare, it has the tightest most cig like draw and is no fuss low maintenance to use. I'd advise a bit stronger nic level to begin with though. At least 12mg. 

If I had to start vaping purely to quit smoking, save money at the same time and not fussed about clouds or lung hits, the iCare would work 100%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

OK so just after I posted I had a bit of a read at http://vapeshop.co.za/ and I think I like to look of the eLeaf Istick Pico Melo 3 Kit (http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/Eleaf-Istick-Pico-Melo-3-Kit#all) now on the the follow up questions:

1) I will need to buy a battery, will this one work? http://vapeshop.co.za/Samsung-INR18650-25R-2500mAh-High-Drain-Lithium-Battery?search=samsung#all
2) Using that bettery will it last me a whole day? I usually smoke about 20 a day.
3) At a 20 a day equivalent how much liquid whould I expect to use?
4) Any specific liquid brand which would work? I agree that a stronger nicotine whould be better (I am currently smoking PS Menthol so STRONG is a good adjative)
4) How often do the coils need replacing? I looked at these http://vapeshop.co.za/coils/Vaporesso-ccell-coil?sort=pd.name&order=ASC#all which dont seem prohibativly expensive (if my assumption that they come in a 5 pack is correct)


----------



## shabbar (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> OK so just after I posted I had a bit of a read at http://vapeshop.co.za/ and I think I like to look of the eLeaf Istick Pico Melo 3 Kit (http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/Eleaf-Istick-Pico-Melo-3-Kit#all) now on the the follow up questions:
> 
> 1) I will need to buy a battery, will this one work? http://vapeshop.co.za/Samsung-INR18650-25R-2500mAh-High-Drain-Lithium-Battery?search=samsung#all
> 2) Using that bettery will it last me a whole day? I usually smoke about 20 a day.
> ...




you can get this kit cheaper imo


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> OK so just after I posted I had a bit of a read at http://vapeshop.co.za/ and I think I like to look of the eLeaf Istick Pico Melo 3 Kit (http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits/Eleaf-Istick-Pico-Melo-3-Kit#all) now on the the follow up questions:
> 
> 1) I will need to buy a battery, will this one work? http://vapeshop.co.za/Samsung-INR18650-25R-2500mAh-High-Drain-Lithium-Battery?search=samsung#all
> 2) Using that bettery will it last me a whole day? I usually smoke about 20 a day.
> ...




Ok my only advice is to give vapeshop a wide girth, very stupid prices. Pico is a favourite around here, but buy just about anywhere else, have a look at the featured vendors on this forum, much more realistic prices.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Thank you  You see great advice already.


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Thank you  You see great advice already.


OK I might be missing something but I had to look at 3 other vendors and they all have that kit at R1000 or more . Anyone willing to point me in the right direction ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> OK I might be missing something but I had to look at 3 other vendors and they all have that kit at R1000 or more . Anyone willing to point me in the right direction ?



You must be looking at the pico MEGA for that price, slightly larger and takes 26650 batteries.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-pico-75w-tc-kit-839?category=79

R940 + free delivery.


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> OK I might be missing something but I had to look at 3 other vendors and they all have that kit at R1000 or more . Anyone willing to point me in the right direction ?



http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You must be looking at the pico MEGA for that price, slightly larger and takes 26650 batteries.
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-istick-pico-75w-tc-kit-839?category=79
> 
> R940 + free delivery.



Ash thank you , also got the from the google search http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=546


----------



## Blu_Marlin (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> OK I might be missing something but I had to look at 3 other vendors and they all have that kit at R1000 or more . Anyone willing to point me in the right direction ?


While I can`t vouch for the Pico, CCells or Samsung battery you can find them here:
PICO Kit: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...roducts/pico-75w-tc-kit-1?variant=19114673027
CCell: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ries/products/c-cell-replacement-coils-5-pack
Samsung Battery: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/samsung-25r-18650-2500mah
All at one shop if you decide to order online. I see you are in JHB. Save your self the shipping costs and go visit Vape Cartel. They are based in Meyersdal. Not only will you get great service but they will give you great advice as well.

I`m pretty sure that the Vape Shop CCells are priced per coil.


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

DarkSide said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits


 So mod (splash out on the all black coz it looks hot)...

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit

Battery, I would recommend the LG HG2 as it lasts longer...

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah

Coils...

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ries/products/c-cell-replacement-coils-5-pack

Your battery should last most of the day to start off with. Ideally you will want to get two, and an external charger like this one... 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-i2-charger

so that you're never left without a vape. The second you run out of batts you will be scratching for a cig.

With regards to juice, the best thing to do is to go into a brick and mortar store and try some of their juices. Taste is so subjective, so for example, I would kill puppies to get my XXX from Vapour Mountain fix, other people think I'm mad. But if you hate people like me and want to steer clear of going into a shop, and want to stick with only ordering from one vendor then maybe consider...

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/hazeworks/products/scream-30ml
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks/products/mr-hardwicks-debbie-does-donuts-32ml
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/northern-craft-vapes/products/frozen-2x-30ml
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/paulies-e-liquid/products/paulies-coffee-cake-50ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> So mod (splash out on the all black coz it looks hot)...
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit
> 
> ...




Thank you for your detailed answer, unfortunatly the vapecartel website is down but I will try to access it later again.


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

1) have a look at getting a 3000Mah battery if longevity is what you are looking for. The samsung 30Q is very good as is the LG HG2
2) The Melo III mini isn't a hugely thirsty tank but it all depends on your vaping style and the nicotine content of your juice. The higher the Nic the less juice you will generally go through.
3) I reckon go into a B&M store and try out some of the juices. Juice is very subjective so best is to test a few of them out.
4) The Vapresso Ccells are definitely the coils to go for. the flavor is amazing in them and they tend to last a lot longer then the normal cotton coils

The Pico Kit is a great option and you wont be sorry with it.


----------



## stevie g (27/9/16)

If you want the best device possible for R380 -+ get a joyetech AIO. 

0.6 ohm coil - warm to hot vape, restricted airflow. Can use 70VG/30PG

0.5 ohm coil - warm to cool vape, little clouder. Can use 70VG/30PG


----------



## Clouder (27/9/16)

Eleaf Pico 4ml with 0.9 Ohm Vaporesso C Cell Coils and some 6mg Juice.

I purchased the following Yesterday for a Colleague from SirVape:
1x Pico Melo III 4ml Brushed Metal Kit
1x LG 3000MaH Battery
2x Vaporesso C Cells
3x Juices

And everything including shipping was R1850.


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Is it better to go with a 4ml tank over a 2ml tank?


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Is it better to go with a 4ml tank over a 2ml tank?



the flavor on the 2ml tank is much better than on the 4ml.

I would go for the 2ml tank everyday of the week


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

Soutie said:


> the flavor on the 2ml tank is much better than on the 4ml.
> 
> I would go for the 2ml tank everyday of the week



I like concice answers... Thank you


----------



## Clouder (27/9/16)

@CHINCB I would go for the 4ml. 2ml is simply too little juice for me. I wouldn't like to refill the tank 3 times a day as I currently vape between 1.5 and 2 tanks per day. Too be honest, the flavour I'm getting out of my 4ml tank as absolutely great. The construction of the too tanks are identical apart from the one holding more juice (with a taller chimney). I don't see how the 2ml would have better flavour than the 4ml. @Rob Fisher ??? It will depend on how much you're planning to vape.


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

The shorter the chimney the better the flavor, its the reason you get better flavor from an RDTA than you do from an RTA. I've actually tried the two tanks side by side and there is a noticeable difference in the flavor.

other than that I think the pico looks better with the 2ml tank regardless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/16)

Clouder said:


> @CHINCB I would go for the 4ml. 2ml is simply too little juice for me. I wouldn't like to refill the tank 3 times a day as I currently vape between 1.5 and 2 tanks per day. Too be honest, the flavour I'm getting out of my 4ml tank as absolutely great. The construction of the too tanks are identical apart from the one holding more juice (with a taller chimney). I don't see how the 2ml would have better flavour than the 4ml. @Rob Fisher ??? It will depend on how much you're planning to vape.



It boggles me too @Clouder... they appear identical in every way other than one being taller than the other... but the fact of the matter is the 4ml tank suffers from the dreaded airlock is while the 2ml doesn't.


----------



## Clouder (27/9/16)

@Rob Fisher interesting...

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> In the past I have used an electronic cigarette this utilised cartridges but I was not happy with it, I went back to normal cigarettes quite quickly. I am looking for something to replace my smoking habit and although I have some technical knowledge I have zero interest in getting into vaping as a hobby, I am just looking for a somewhat healthier nicotine delivery method… So on to the question:
> ...



http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/16)

Just beware when purchasing from Vape Shop.
For example, they advertise the Pico kit for R999, *but read the fine print*:

eLeaf Istick Pico Melo 3 Kit
Availability: In Stock
R999.00 
*Ex Tax:* 

I've enlarged the font and made it bold so that you don't miss the "Ex Tax" which is small and feint on the website.
So it's actually going to cost you *R1138.86*

.


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Just beware when purchasing from Vape Shop.
> For example, they advertise the Pico kit for R999, *but read the fine print*:
> 
> eLeaf Istick Pico Melo 3 Kit
> ...


Wow I completely missed that. The best price I got was from vapecartel. R850. so I will be popping in on Saturday to get one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Wow I completely missed that. The best price I got was from vapecartel. R850. so I will be popping in on Saturday to get one




Great, the pico with the 2ml melo 3 mini tank is highly recommended by many people on this forum.
Just note, that the melo 3 mini is not really a mouth-to-lung (MTL) device, although you can do a loose MTL draw.

.


----------



## CHINCB (27/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Great, the pico with the 2ml melo 3 mini tank is highly recommended by many people on this forum.
> Just note, that the melo 3 mini is not really a mouth-to-lung (MTL) device, although you can do a loose MTL draw.
> 
> .


Sorry for my ignorance but what is the impact of mouth to lung? I mean mtl is how I smoke my cigarettes so will dtl matter that much ?


----------



## moolies86 (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> So mod (splash out on the all black coz it looks hot)...
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit
> 
> ...


@CHINCB that's pretty much the best advice your going to get,do try the xxx from Vapour Mountain,if you all ready smoke menthol,I believe your going to be blown away by the flavour of xxx,to date it's also the most satisfying vape I've had

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is the impact of mouth to lung? I mean mtl is how I smoke my cigarettes so will dtl matter that much ?




Now I know from your previous posts that you like concise answers, but this isn't going to be one of those. 

I'm mainly doing MTL even after more than 6 months of vaping. I have been trying DL hits and, FOR ME, it takes a bit of getting use to.
Now when I do MTL, I use mainly 12 or 18mg nicotine juices, but there is just no way I can do DL with juice that has such a high nicotine content ... I cough my lungs out, but that's just me. Fortunately I've got some 6mg nicotine juices that I have now been practising with and it is much easier for me to DL with it.

Bottom line, the general rule (and there are always exceptions to the rule), is that you usually vape higher nicotine juices when doing MTL (especially if you have just stopped smoking) to get the same kind of satisfaction.
So the nicotine content of your juice is going to depend largely on how you vape (MTL or DL).

@Silver and @Andre to the rescue please.


EDIT: Just saw now that this is my 400th post and was feeling pretty shuffed , until I saw that @Silver has 20458 posts - WOW, when do you sleep..

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (27/9/16)

CHINCB said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is the impact of mouth to lung? I mean mtl is how I smoke my cigarettes so will dtl matter that much ?


In my case I pretty much preferred dtl from the start,others prefer recommending mouth to lung to beginners because the draw is similar to a cigarette,I don't think it will matter that much tho,the airflow is adjustable on the melo 3 so you can close it down if it's to much


----------



## moolies86 (27/9/16)

@CHINCB I had the joyetech aio when I first started because it was so cheap and didn't hurt paying the R350 for a device,it turned out to be a mtl device,but after a week and a half I upgraded to the pico anyway,and I'm glad I did,I went from 6mg to 3 mg very quickly,I buy 0 mg juice and mix it with the 3 mg to get 1.5 mg,so if your goal is to get off of everything completely then the pico should suffice,if I didn't turn vaping into a hobby I would have been able to leave everything within the first 2 months


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

@ddk1979 you are 100 percent right. You generally need a higher nic content for MTL .Trying to DTL 18mg juice will put hair on your chest though.

MTL is smoking a cigarette where DTL is like puffing away on a Hubble bubbly. I made the transition pretty quickly to DTL when I started vaping. 
The melo mni is a really nice inbetweener, the MTL is quite loose if you close the airflow down but very doable and the lung hits are restrictive even with the air full tap open. You get used to it really quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (27/9/16)

MTL vs DTL hits are a very personal thing. When I started 2+ years ago with 36mg (or 3.6%), I only resorted to a couple of DTL hits after a long flight (_still no hair on me chest_). Today I'm at a happy place with exclusive MTL hits, utilizing 6mg (or 0.6%) and don't need to do any DTL hits, even after 13 hrs of non vaping. In short; try them both and stick to whatever you find comfortable,

Reactions: Like 2


----------

